# Straightening a Columbia springer



## the tinker (Apr 14, 2017)

Columbia is a nice bike. Love those springers. Here is a black 52 that's down in the basement.



This red one has a bent fork . From the bottom bracket to the center of the pivot hole in the fork should be 24 "
This one is 22". That's a pretty bad bend.


So going to use the fork jack.


Place it on the bottom bracket.

 Run an old stem bolt through the fork holes and start jacking.Stop at the desired measurement. The fork will spring back a tad, you may have to do it twice.   about 3 minutes later you are assembling a nice straight fork.


Helps if you have a similar bike or fork to compare. Or if you have a good eye, just get it looking good.


----------

